# Software upgrade goes well on HK AVR-635 Receiver



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

I wanted to make a post since I had so many issues finding current information regarding upgrading software on my Harmon Kardon receiver. Everything went well, surprisingly. There were a few restrictive parts of the upgrade I found to be a bit of a hurdle to get over, but through a little patience and luck, I now have the latest version, 4.15 on the HK. Mainly one issue dealt with the RS232 port on the back of the 635... I use a Mac and have an old Windows laptop without such a serial port. To make matters worse the instructions stress that no other connection such as a USB to serial port adapter will work. Well, I did just this, against the directions, because I was a bit desperate. Nothing worked, no communication, as stated and thought I would resign myself to borrow a laptop from someone if I could, lesson learned. But I read the order of connection instructions for the adapter, as well, I changed the COM port in the Device Manager from COM4 to COM1 for the device. I reattached the equipment in order and presto, the upgrade was off and running. So for anyone with an AVR-635, having problems as I did with this update, there is hope.

Now that I have the fresh new software version 4.15 on my receiver, I have run the tweaked EZSet/EQ and very impressed with the results. It was worth the effort to my ears. Everything is a bit more balanced. With the exception of the subwoofer which from what I can ascertain from listening is about 10 Db too low and the back surround speakers for the 7.1 system are set much lower when running a test tone. These were a simple fix, and I am happy with the results. Perhaps the back surrounds are supposed to be a bit lower for some reason, because of the two on the wall behind me to the side. I'm not sure.

Anyhow, it was a fun project! Loving my receiver once again. :yay:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Sounds like a worthwhile software upgrade. :T


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Sonnie, thanks. I am happy it turned out like it did.


----------

